# Blue Buffalo replacement



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey folks,
I’m looking for a replacement kibble for 
my girls (standards) 11years old. They have been eating Blue Buffalo for years until recently there is an odd smell from the kibble. Not sure how to describe it but they have turned their nose up at it. I’m currently feeding cooked ground turkey and rice in the interim. My vet had me try Hill’s Science Diet intestinal biome which they seemed to like but that stuff is $120 for a 27.5 lb bag. GEEZ!
Suggestions please


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy likes Farmina and Honest Kitchen. I offered her Farmina samples from our local pet store to let her choose a flavour. She turned her nose up at white fish and said “Yes, please!” to chicken and pomegranate.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

It could be a bad bag (gone rancid). I'd buy another bag before switching food after using it successfully for so long. Maybe get a small bag just so you can find out if they'll eat it. I'm using Purina Pro Plan, Chicken, shredded blend. You could try that if they're OK with chicken.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You'll get about as many recommendations as you do responses .

Was it only one bag they reacted to? Bags can go off, even if sealed.

If you want to change, or add a kibble to start rotating kibbles, look for a food that meets the AAFCO nutrition guidelines (should be on the bag or on the website) and a company that uses a veterinary nutritionist to develop the formulas. This will usually be noted on the website.

It might be good to stick with the same protein at first even if changing brands.

TeamHellhound has posted that, ultimately, the best food for your dog is one they do well on, they will eat, and is in your budget.

All that said, after trying several foods over some months to get my picky boy to eat, I also settled on Purina Pro Plan. It meets the recommendations noted above, is (supply chain aside) available thru several local and online sources, my boys are doing well on it, it's in my budget, and my picky boy still likes it .


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

jcris said:


> Hey folks,
> I’m looking for a replacement kibble for
> my girls (standards) 11years old. They have been eating Blue Buffalo for years until recently there is an odd smell from the kibble. Not sure how to describe it but they have turned their nose up at it. I’m currently feeding cooked ground turkey and rice in the interim. My vet had me try Hill’s Science Diet intestinal biome which they seemed to like but that stuff is $120 for a 27.5 lb bag. GEEZ!
> Suggestions please


Do your girls have gut issues? The Science Diet Intestinal Biome food is indeed very expensive and it’s great stuff for dogs who have intestinal distress (diarrhea) issues, especially if nothing else works. Bobby has been on it for over a year now and it is wonderful for him but I wouldn’t feed it to him if he didn’t need it. I think it would be constipating for dogs who didn’t need it, maybe? It’s very high in fiber and designed to firm up the stool. 

There are a lot of good foods and the best choice is what works well for your dog. We really like the Fromm Four Star Nutritionals. It’s healthy grain inclusive and the different protein blends in this particular line are interchangeable for most dogs. Even Bobby, who has a very sensitive gut can tolerate when I change the protein within this line as long as I keep the ratio of his prescription and the Fromm correct for him. Bobby gets a mix of Fromm with his prescription food and Joey gets a variety of foods (he has no gut issues) but the Fromm is his kibble and is a good portion of his diet. It really is what works best for your dog. 😊


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My dogs get V-dog kibble plus a home-cooked supper (meat, fish or eggs plus carbs). They deliver. V-dog Vegan Dog Food | Healthy Dog Treats | Vegan Dog Chews

Another good option is Open Farm. Ethical & Sustainable Pet Food | Open Farm


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

We have recently switched to Open Farm with the grain here and it's going well. Does not seem too rich for his stomach and the kibble bites are small.

Most days with breakfast, I do add a little stew type of canned or something I've cooked, if appropriate.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I second getting a new, small bag of your current food just to see if the current one might be off somehow.

If it still doesn't agree with them, I am a longtime fan of Purina. I fed Pro Plan for a long time but it became largely unavailable here, it was always sold out or if I found a bag it was too small for my large dogs. I now alternate between Pro Plan and Purina One, whichever is available. I rotate proteins with each bag. I sometimes include wet food or a soft food as a meal topper.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

Blue Buffalo is owned by General Mills, they are making a bunch of money. Look at recalls. In 2020 a lawsuit about the amount of carbs in one of their selections that the dog got diabetes. Kibble is full of carbs. I like family owned dog food makers. Fromm, Victor to name a couple check on the amount of carbs to be on the safe side. Switch up the proteins every other bag and study the ingredients and no what to avoid.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

Kirby picked royal canin poodle during the great kibble taste test when he turned a year old. we're still on it and so far no complaints.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone,
Lot’s of choices to consider.


----------

